# Energy Supplement?



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm looking for an energy supplement(I guess you call it) for my horse. Just something to give her a little boost of energy when she's having a lazy day. Nothing to make her bounce off the walls, just to coraperate* with me when I'm riding. Does anyone know of any mix in liquid supplements that you would mix in with a little grain? (website where they sell it?)
Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmmm..... Just curious what do you feed to your horse? Feeding more protein sweet feed should make it pretty energetic (given it's not very old and/or sick). 

I had to cut all grain off my mares because it made them WAY too hot. Frankly I've never heard about the supplements to make them "hot" (rather opposite, people look for calming supplements all the time).


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

It sounds like you are having a lack of training problem. 

If your horse is receiving proper nutrition, then you shouldnt need an energy supplement. What are you feeding?


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmm..... Just curious what do you feed to your horse? Feeding more protein sweet feed should make it pretty energetic (given it's not very old and/or sick).
> 
> I had to cut all grain off my mares because it made them WAY too hot. Frankly I've never heard about the supplements to make them "hot" (rather opposite, people look for calming supplements all the time).


Protein doesnt make them hot, sugars do. Sweet feeds are nothing but sugar, starches and fillers. It's like feeding your kid candy for every meal.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OneFastHorse said:


> *Protein doesnt make them hot*, sugars do. Sweet feeds are nothing but sugar, starches and fillers. It's like feeding your kid candy for every meal.


I didn't say "hot" actually, I said "energetic", which is not the same. :wink:


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I didn't say "hot" actually, I said "energetic", which is not the same. :wink:


Ehh, same to me LOL


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

There are energy supplements on the market. Here's SmartPak's options:
Energy Supplements - Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use plain whole oats to give two of my lazy horses a bit more "pep in their step." I feed them 2 qts a day. Oats are high in carbs/sugar which translates into fast burn calories.

OFH, it's not the protein that makes the horse energetic, but IME higher protein sweet feeds usually have more sugar/starch than lower protein sweet feeds, which will make a horse more "energetic." So, kitten_val is correct. She didn't say the *protein* would make the horse energetic, she said the higher protein sweet feed would.


----------



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> It sounds like you are having a lack of training problem.
> 
> If your horse is receiving proper nutrition, then you shouldnt need an energy supplement. What are you feeding?


I feed her regular sweet feed, oats, corn, the usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

islandponi said:


> I feed her regular sweet feed, oats, corn, the usual.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All of which are THE unhealthiest things to feed her, and coupled together even worse. 

After I got my horses on a balanced diet and got them the proper nutrition, I saw a MAJOR energy increase. Not hot energy, you could just tell that they felt A LOT better.


----------



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> All of which are THE unhealthiest things to feed her, and coupled together even worse.


Umm i beg to differ. My two horses have been eating it for years and i was at a barn where every single horse ate it. no one had a problem. its made of oats corn and pellets so i think its very healthy.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet feed, corn and oats could likely be spiking her blood sugar, creating a "crash" later. High starch and high sugar content. She may be lethargic under saddle because her blood sugar isn't stable. I'd look into a healther diet before starting supplements.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

islandponi said:


> Umm i beg to differ. My two horses have been eating it for years and i was at a barn where every single horse ate it. no one had a problem. its made of oats corn and pellets so i think its very healthy.


 
There is a TON of research and information supporting that sweet feeds and whole grains such as corn are not healthy for horses. There are much better options out there now. If you choose to be closed minded and stick with the old times, then go for it. I choose to learn, evolve and try to better my horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OneFastHorse said:


> There is a TON of research and information supporting that *sweet feeds* and whole grains such as corn are not healthy for horses. There are much better options out there now. If you choose to be closed minded and stick with the old times, then go for it. I choose to learn, evolve and try to better my horses.


Actually it all depends on what one mean by "sweet feed". Lots of pelleted feed (not being "sweet feed" technically) way higher in sugars than "sweet" feed. On other side something like this Tribute Horse Feeds | PRODUCT CODE: T910GC | Tribute Kalm Performer GC (and I have to say Tribute product is very nice although I feed a different feed) while called "sweet feed" is lower starch/lower sugar.

Of course $8 sweet feed in local store will be like candies to the kid. But there are high quality "sweet" feeds out there too (not cheap either), and for those horses who need extra energy still refuse to eat beet pulp and alike it's a better option.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Actually it all depends on what one mean by "sweet feed". Lots of pelleted feed (not being "sweet feed" technically) way higher in sugars than "sweet" feed. On other side something like this Tribute Horse Feeds | PRODUCT CODE: T910GC | Tribute Kalm Performer GC (and I have to say Tribute product is very nice although I feed a different feed) while called "sweet feed" is lower starch/lower sugar.
> 
> Of course $8 sweet feed in local store will be like candies to the kid. But there are high quality "sweet" feeds out there too (not cheap either), and for those horses who need extra energy still refuse to eat beet pulp and alike it's a better option.


You are right... sweet feeds are 30+ % NSC... look at Purina Strategy...it has an NSC of 28% and it is a pellet....:shock:

But Purina is not a quality company. They dont have fixed formulas, which means that every bag is not the same. They arent consistant and they use whatever ingrediants happen to be cheapest ATM


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OneFastHorse said:


> You are right... sweet feeds are 30+ % NSC... look at Purina Strategy...it has an NSC of 28% and it is a pellet....:shock:
> 
> But Purina is not a quality company. They dont have fixed formulas, which means that every bag is not the same. They arent consistant and they use whatever ingrediants happen to be cheapest ATM


Personally I don't like Purina even though it's very popular here and it's number 1 choice for some very fancy barns. I did research while back when I was looking for new feed (when local dealer stopped selling Tribute), and every single feed by Purina (except VERY expensive ones) has corn in it. I can't feed my horses the grains - they go SUPER hyper on it (even straight oats), even little amount.


----------

